# Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung



## Ob4ru|3r (22. Dezember 2011)

*Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

*Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Es heisst ja, dass man an der Art und Anzahl von Fan-Aktionen die Beliebtheit und die popkulturelle Bedeutung eines Unterhaltungsproduktes erkennen kann, so gesehen scheint das neueste Spiel von EA und Dice ein voller Erfolg zu sein, wird das Internet doch derzeit geflutet mit Aktionen der Fans rund um das Thema Battlefield, seien es selbsterstellte Realfilm-Trailer für kommende Teile der Serie oder aber Ingame-Filme mit atemberaubenden Stunts.
Die folgende Aktion dürfte aber nicht nur Spielern, sondern auch den Managern bei EA die ein oder andere Freudenträne entlocken, hat sich doch ein besonders fanatischer Fan die Mühe gemacht die aufwändige Weihnachtsbeleuchtung seines Hauses mit dem musikalischen Hauptthema von Battlefield 3 zu synchronisieren. Jeder Ton-Kanal ist dabei mit einem anderen Segment der Beleuchtung verknüpft, so dass eine computergestützte Lichtersymphonie daraus wird, sobald das Thema angespielt wird, das Resultat beeindruckt dabei durchaus. Nicht bekannt ist, was die Nachbarn von dieser Art der hektischen Beleuchtung halten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8XG4jY9MCYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auch auf den modernen Schlachtfeldern gilt also: Merry Christmas! 
Quelle: Youtube.​


----------



## GTA 3 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Die Nachbarn sind wohl COD-Spieler, warum die wohl  kein Licht haben.


----------



## OdlG (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

die nachbarn sind bestimmt nicht so begeistert davon xD

aber ab minute 1 echt beeindruckend. und überhaupt eine interessante idee


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Die Nachbarn sind wohl COD-Spieler, warum die wohl  kein Licht haben.


 Lol.

Oder man bedenke was passiert, wenn die Oma diesem werten Herrn MW3 zu Weihnachten schenkt.


----------



## black_porkfire (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Ich sollte mal wieder Battlefield spielen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Na dann...
Frohe Weihnachten, ich bin mir mal Zeug für eine Skyrim-Antwort kaufen.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Ob er auch Aussenlautsprecher hat?


----------



## DiabloJulian (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Wenn es außen schon so bombastisch ist, wie es dann erst drinnen aussehen mag?


----------



## derP4computer (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Gefällt mir sehr gut, Familie Griswold ist im Jahr 2012 angekommen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Der scheint keine Geldsorgen zu haben.


----------



## GTA 3 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Der scheint keine Geldsorgen zu haben.


 Sowas muss auch nicht teuer sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Wo sind jetzt die Flinten die Geschenke verschiessen? Das hätte aber auch von Tim Taylor stammen können aus dem Weihnachts Battle


----------



## AeroX (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Cooles Video. ist zwar nix neues mit der lichtersynchro aber kann gefallen 

mfg


----------



## TerrorTomato (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

1. Youtube-Kommentar:

"Lets see you COD pricks do this on your house"


----------



## Gateway (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Womit kann mann die Lichteffekte steuern?
Hat da wer einen link dafür?


----------



## Dynamitarde (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Sowas muss auch nicht teuer sein.


  Hast wohl keine Ahnung.
 Entweder das Equipment ist Teuer oder die Stromrechnung ist sehr hoch.


----------



## Hademe (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ob er auch Aussenlautsprecher hat?


 
Hahaha...das wäre dann die Krönung!


----------



## Seabound (22. Dezember 2011)

Alles geil! B-)


----------



## Fischer995 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Hammer gut gemacht  ich glaub ich zock ma wieder BF3 *__*


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

nice......könnte aber Mecker mit den Nachbarn geben....


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Haha das Kommentar auf Youtube:


> I heard the CoD lights are the same every year...


----------



## Baer.nap (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Würde es um neue hardware gehn wären aber mehr!!111 
olol des kostet strom kommentare vorhanden  schon merkwürdig.....


----------



## plaGGy (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Wenn man sonst nichts zu tun hat


----------



## SwissGTO (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Das scheint in Amerika normal zu sein.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzj0gcw9HAg&feature=related

This is Halloween - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZy-AnJtwCY&feature=related


----------



## Ahab (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Effing AWESONE!!! xD Sehr geile Aktion!  I dig this Sh*t. 



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Der scheint keine Geldsorgen zu haben.


 
Miesepeter  ^^


----------



## Freakless08 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Wenn da mal ein Epileptiker vorbeiläuft dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das hätte aber auch von Tim Taylor stammen können aus dem Weihnachts Battle



Dann hätte es auf halber Strecke aber einen Totalausfall mit anschließendem Flächenbrand gegeben.


Ansonsten wirklich geil gemacht.


----------



## Amigo (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

GEILOOO  

Erinnert mich aber eher an Halloween als an Weihnachten...


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Das ist mein Favorit
christmas light show - YouTube

Natürlich ist das BF haus auch geil.. aber denke mal das war nochmal aufwendiger ^^


----------



## Tiz92 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Hui, so was will ich auch! 

Aber BF3 hat es echt verdient, und vor allem Dice, was die in diesen düsteren Zeiten für de PC-Spieler auf die Reihe gebracht haben, Respekt.


----------



## BlueShorty (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Da hat jemand Spaß an Weihnachten und an BF3. Ich find schön. Das mit den Kosten --> Nicht mein Problem xD


----------



## Psykko0 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weihnachten für Shooter-Fans: Battlefield 3 Weihnachtsbeleuchtung*

Lustige Sache auf den ersten Blick... aber wenn ich mir das jetzt so als meinen Nachbarn vorstellen würde... Ich glaub das gefunkel würd mich nach einiger Zeit schon richtig nerven.


----------

